# What wheels are these??



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

"Those are the rolling stock for the Astra Sports Tourer. Apparently GM felt that the split spoke 18's on the LTZ were better suited for North America."-evo77

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/12-wheels-tires-suspension/4843-wheel-identification.html


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Schoonie3 said:


> Just bought a 2013 LS for my fiance and am looking ot upgrade the wheels. If you google cruze wheels, the attached pic is among those you find in the 'images' section.
> 
> Does anyone know what wheels these are and if they are avilable in the USA?



I remember looking forever to find out what these wheels were when I first joined this forum. I finally found which rims they were and I do really like the look of them. I don't know if its possible to get these shipped to america or if they will even fit our cruze.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Maybe Chevy/GM will make these rims an option on the 2015 Cruze?! Please, lol!


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Starks8 said:


> I remember looking forever to find out what these wheels were when I first joined this forum. I finally found which rims they were and I do really like the look of them. I don't know if its possible to get these shipped to america or if they will even fit our cruze.


They will fit, and you just gotta find a way to ship it. But talk about $$$$ just to ship it let alone buy the rims from a European GM. Meaning $$$-$$$$ in Euros, which last time I checked was anywhere from $1.5-2 to one Euro.

Ultimately it would be a complete waste of money in order to obtain a set, and seriously doubt GM will change the wheel styles for the mid gen exterior update.


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

looks like the current 16s but 2 inches bigger lol
i think i like the current LTZ rims a bit more though


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

The Euro cars have a different bolt pattern, correct?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

CruzeTech said:


> The Euro cars have a different bolt pattern, correct?
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I seriously doubt it, but I'm really not sure.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

19" 5 Spoke Alloy Wheels :: Genuine Vauxhall Accessories


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Nice rims but you're looking at $2000+ for rims only to get in the states. Might as well put towards after market custom drilled. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Smurfenstein said:


> I seriously doubt it, but I'm really not sure.


Post #20

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/14-c...g-holden-cruze-cdx-australia-2.html#post23804


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------

